# Alexon House (Pic heavy) (more photos added)



## cunningplan (Nov 9, 2013)

I moved to South Wales after leaving the Navy in 1976, the first job I had was just down the road from this place, I used to pass it to and from each day and I always liked the front of the building which was in a Art Deco style.
I had already been unlucky on two of my hits for today and was on my way to Swansea, when I noticed that this place was being knocked down. Its on a main road so I turned around and had a good look through the fence, even though there were a couple of vans and a car on site I could not see anyone. I drove down the road and parked the car and walked in from the back end. I spent just under a hour in the place and this was the closest I have ever got so far for being caught, as I came out of the last building and turned to leave I heard a horn and shouting, when I looked there was a Cu**y Van and car coming through the gates, they had seen me and pointing in my direction. I just turned around and walked back out of the place not looking back until I got near my car. I drove passed to see that they had started the big demolition machine and was getting ready for some more work clearing the place. (All I can think of was that they had gone for breakfast  )
Here's a bit of history and a aerial photo of the place. (I am still trying to find a photo of the front)
" Alexon House was was originally opened in Treforest in 1939 as a clothing factory. It moved to Hawthorn as part of an expansion in 1952. At its height the company employed 1,000 people.
In February 2009, the factory closed, but has remained as a clearance shop."






Now to my photos with more here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637483271174/

























Got to get a loo in here somewhere 








The inside of the front window.








It was raining and I did not want to take a chance climbing up on top








loved the ironwork on the stairs
















having a quick relax




Canteen.




































This is the door I walked out to be spotted





Thanks for looking


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 9, 2013)

*Nice one... That stairwell is splendid!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2013)

The 30,s style landing & staircase are really good examples,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm also loving that stairway!


----------



## smiler (Nov 10, 2013)

That’s the way, pretend you’re deaf and blind and ignore em, they rarely chase after you apart from a few jobsworths you should be safe, (NOT ADVISIBLE ON MOD PROPERETY)
I too especially liked the stairs shot, many Thanks.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 10, 2013)

Been here a couple of times, not a bad location, shame it's being knocked down for some new houses... suppose everything is going that way at the moment!

Cheers for posting these up


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 10, 2013)

Some great shots there, especially liking the reflections in the water and that staircase. Always good to hear people's explore tales as well as see the pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow that is lo vely, looks like you got to see it in the nic of time, literally. 
Great shots you certainly got your hours worth! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 10, 2013)

Just had to go back today and get some shots from the front, pity was the light was going time we (Mrs Plan) got there.
It was my turn to scare someone today, I had already taken some photos from the outside and made sure there was no one about. I parked the car and while Mrs Plan stayed there I went around the back again, there was this fella poking about picking up timber, he must have been deaf as when I got 10 feet from him, he jumped out of his skin, I said I was going to take some photos, he said he thought I was security  anyway I left him picking his wood and I went and took a few shots of the outside, inside and the two sets of stairs (The big one behind the window and a smaller one to the side)
It was not raining so I took a couple of more shots with the reflections in the water.

Taken from across the road (There were no trees years ago)








From inside the compound








from inside and the stairs




























And a panoramic 





and sadly there was a big chunk missing from one said today


----------



## Gotenx (Nov 26, 2013)

Loving the look on this place, so disappointed I didn't come across it before.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 27, 2013)

The stairs n windows are FAB as!!! , thanks for sharing


----------



## woodland pixie (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful angles here...very nicely captured thank you


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Art deco buildings are my favourite, and that stairway is amazing! Thanks.


----------



## Monkeewrench (Dec 1, 2013)

The stairs look amazing


----------

